# Peanut Butter Jelly Time Ingenious Expression of Joy or Repetitive Pointless Rubbish?



## TrazomGangflow (Sep 9, 2011)

If you don't know what I'm talking about go to youtube and type it in. You'll see that it has millions of views. Everyone either loves it or hates it.(or they love to hate it) 

What's your stand?


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

I'm relatively indifferent to the song. It is what it is. I don't feel threatened by it since noone really thinks of it as "valid music" (and so no one tries to convince me of it's merit) and I don't listen to it because it isn't really much of a song. A bit annoying, but that's why I don't go out of my way to listen to it.

There are plenty of other songs on youtube that I could spend my time hating and that are more deserving of such attention.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Yeah, it's kind of an old meme and doesn't particularly rub me one way or the other.

Sorry! How about this:


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

^ I thoroughly enjoyed that video.


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

Puh-leez. There are much more popular music-based memes out there: 



, 



, and 



 being a few.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

It's not as bad as The Song That Never Ends.


----------

